# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Skupno dojenje na cvijetnom

## cleaning-lady

Ja bih voljela kad bi tu malo prodiskutirali o ovoj oaradi na fejsu jer me strasno uznemiruju komentari i oglasi tipa : trazi se samohrana majka 18/19 godina da podoji grupu adolescenata ??

Ili sprdnja da se to samo radi jer smo zeljne pokazivanja sisa... i slicno.. 

Bas me rastuzuje to jako... kao da sve ide unazad ..  :Sad: 

Pa sto se to dogadja sa zenama da im vise nije stalo niti do znanja niti do nekalve buducnosti.. povezanosti sa djecom.. ja sam citala prije nego sam rodila i rodu i ostale forume i hrpu clanaka i o dojenju cijepljenju jer me sve to zanimalo i bilo mi je gust uclaniti se u  grupe u kojima je bilo puno mamai cotati sa cime se suocavaju.... 

Pa i da nije tako.. internet kultura i oglasavanje je premasilo svaku granicu pristojnog ponasanja i tako mi je tuzno kad citam ove komentare na taj dogadjaj... 

Nadam se da se ova tema nece brisati i da ce uroditi nekom idejom..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Nemoj biti tužna. Internet je takvo mjesto. Svaka budala može doći do izražaja. Sigurno je bilo i pozitivnih, podržavajućih komentara, zar ne?

----------


## cleaning-lady

ma je .. bilo je..ali u moru tih ruznih uopće nisu dosli do izrazaja. a tek kad vidim kako se mladi muskarci razgovaraju sa clanicama udruge i kako ih pljuju vrijeđaju nadmudruju i sve te lajkove bezobraznih komentara a ove divne rijeci podrske nista.. kao kap u moru... strasno  :Sad:  imam zensko dijete ne mogu a da se ne zapitam kakav ce muskarac jednog dana biti njezin muz..i nije samo tu vise rijec o dojenu u javnosti nego općenito već i o muško ženskim odnosima i sve vrijednome..  :Sad:  baš me tuga obuzela radi toga... što će to našoj djeci ostati? razvodi brakova ? yolo stil života i slične gluposti...  :Sad:

----------


## zutaminuta

Zato su takve akcije vrijedne i dobre. Ma koliko stvari bile gadne ipak na kraju dana možeš reći da si bar pokušala nešto. Makar ne upalilo i 90 % ljudi zadržalo iste nazadne stavove. Inače, dok nisam rodila nisam imala pojma da je masama dojenje takav bauk.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ja se sokiram svako malo kad citam po grupama na fb kako zene nemaju pojma o dojenju i nemaju pojma zapravo o nek osnovama osobne higijene ili zdrave prehrane.. i onda se nadje jedna cura koja govori da je medicinska sestra i pljuje ovu akciju  :Sad:  moj Boze.. barem bi ona trebala znati koliko su ovakve akcije prijeko potrebne 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Ta je vjerojatno jedva izgurala srednju medicinsku.

----------


## Beti3

Gdje se to može pročitati?

----------


## cleaning-lady

na fejsu na rodinoj stranici novi događaj koji se zove  grupno dojenje na zrinjevcu... ja sam sokirana koliko je daleko rasprava otisla i to u toliko negativnom smjeru da me sram sto zivim sa tim istim ljudima u zagrebu i hrvatskoj  :Sad:

----------


## zutaminuta

Ima li nekih ozbiljnih kritika ili je sve besmisleno podrugivanje? Što kažu?

----------


## Beti3

Svi komentari koji nisu bili "on line" su obrisani.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne razumijem.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Sve je podrugljivo. I cak ima komentara koji su konkretni ali na totalno krivom tragu i krajnje bezobrazno. Kao da osobi koja je uvjerena da je nebo zuto ? Uvjeravas da je nebo plavo.. toliko tvdo i primitivno i ljudi koji se nadovezju i povezuju javno dojenje sa pisanjem u javnosti ili mastrubacijom.  Padaju optuzbe da nas  pali dojenje i da se pokazujemo jer smo egzibicionistice i slicne gadarije koje nemaju vezu s vezom

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Ljudi su već navikli da golotinja iskače iz paštete pa im se valjda miješaju sve te poruke i asocijacije. Jedne dolaze iz video spotova, reklama, druge od ljutih aktivistica femena, pa kada vide komad tijela u svojoj najprirodnijoj funkciji, onoj majčinskoj, izbezume se jer su navikli žensko tijelo promatrati samo iz perspektive seksualnog. Sisa kao hraniteljica, kao biološka i emocionalna spona između dva ljudska bića, to je nešto potpuno apstraktno. I to čak meni koja dojim već tri i pol mjeseca. Kamo neće biti odraslom muškarcu od 30 g koji se ne sjeća dojenja, i to ako je uopće bio dojen.

----------


## puntica

> Svi komentari koji nisu bili "on line" su obrisani.


koji su komentari brisani?!?!?!
Ovdje vidim nešto više od 180 komentara, i preko 3000 ljudi koji su kliknuli da dolaze na event. A još skoro 5000 ih je pozvano...
A i na rodinoj stranici ima preko 100 komentara...pa kome se čita neka čita.

Ovo ću premjestiti na odgovarajući pdf

----------


## Beti3

Očito nisam znala naći to "ovdje", tj- stranicu gdje je događaj. Ispričavam se, ja sam vidjela samo nešto komentara na Rodinoj stranici na FB. Tamo nisu, osim prijetnje bacanja brašna, bili gadni.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Hvala Puntica ,nisam bila sigurna gdje da stavim.  
Ja vise ne zel citati ali svakako cemo moja curka purka i ja navratiti barem na kratko

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## LEIRmam

Mene užasavaju primitivci u bilo kojem smislu riječi... Kada vidim kako posprdno ili sa gađenjem promatraju dvije cure koje se ljube, kada se izruguju debljoj osobi, ismijavaju starije, tukli bi drugačije?! Koliko je teško i što je to tako prokleto u čovjeku da mora drugome zagorčavati život, zašto jednostavno ne mogu produžiti dalje, pomislit "O Bože, vidi ove lude babe" i OTIĆI dalje... Ja osobno, ako me nešto smeta ili me se ne tiče, odmaknem se i ne pridajem pažnju. Naravno, dok god se to nešto ne kosi sa zakonom (napad na slabijeg, krađa)... Drage majke i dojilje, ovaj grad je i vaš grad, neka vas ne diraju posprdni komentari, uvijek ih je bilo i uvijek će ih biti...

----------


## Rivendell

Obrisan je, čini mi se, jedan post koji je neki mlađi lika stavio, a na kojem je također bilo hrpa komentara.

Ja ne mislim da sve ide unazad niti je sve tako negativno. 

Netko je u tim komentarima usporedio grupno dojenje s Pride-om, što se i meni čini kao dobra poveznica. Cilj je, ajmo reći, provokacija i podizanje svijesti o problemu. Obzirom je prema Punticinim brojkama najmanje 8000 ljudi doznalo za event, smatram to velikim uspjehom. Pa čak i ako je netko napisao negativan komentar, postao je svjestan problema što znači da može i promijeniti mišljenje.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Taj post sam ja prijavila i facebool ga je obrisao kao i od one zlobne cure. Sram ju moze biti. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rivendell

> Taj post sam ja prijavila i facebool ga je obrisao kao i od one zlobne cure. Sram ju moze biti. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Lijepo da su reagirali, obzirom je do nedavno bilo zabranjeno na FB stavljati fotke dojenja.

----------

